

Show HN: website for the works of a deceased amateur Brazilian painter - rodrigoavie
http://florencio.herokuapp.com/

======
danso
A few notes:

* the site needs more of a _story_ , and it needs to be visible without having to click the _About_ page. It doesn't have to be long, but it has to be enough so that the viewer doesn't immediately think that this is just another amateur art site

* the vertical paintings must be displayed as vertical. This is _not a trivial detail_. The misaligned photos say, "this person's art isn't important enough to curate properly"

* consider using the Isotope or Masonry plugin (both are the same thing basically) to better align the boxes:

<http://isotope.metafizzy.co/>

Nice work and thank you for sharing.

~~~
rodrigoavie
Thanks. I'll try to fix it when I have time.

